# Suche Mitstreiter für einen Hockey-Manager



## AlArenal (21. Apr 2006)

Die Idee hab ich glaub ich schon ewig, aber irgendwie bin ich nie über das reine Überlegen und Planen hinaus gekommen. Daher wage ich es nun mal und suche interessierte und motivierte Mitstreiter.

*Vorgeschichte*
Es begab sich vor ein paar Jahren, dass ein paar finnische NHL-Fans ein Manager-Spiel entwickelten und es Eastside Hockey Manager (EHM) nannten. Dieser war bis zur Version 1.18 kostenlos und erfreut sich auch noch heute großer Beliebtheit. Ich selbst habe sicher viele viele Stunden mit diesem kleinen süßen Programm verbracht, dass soweit ich weiß in Visual Basic geschrieben wurde und nicht Open Source war oder ist.
Es gibt zwar viele Möglichkeiten die Roster, Teams, etc. anzupassen, aber das eigentliche Spiel, die KI und die Regeln sind hartverdrahtet und lassen sich nicht ändern.

*Die Idee*
Die Idee ist ganz einfach die, den alten EHM gewissermaßen nachzubauen, wobei man bei der Gelegenheit vieles sicher bereits besser machen kann (gerade auch beim Design des User Interface). Das Ganze wäre ein netter Zeitvertreib, eine gute Übung und eine überall vorzeigbare Referenz.

*Umsetzung*
Ich bin von Haus aus Java-Programmierer und in Java sollte das Projekt auch umgesetzt werden. Für das Projektmanagement kann ich problemlos einen eigenen Server mit Homepage, Wiki, Forum, Subversion, Bugtracker, ... bereitstellen. Folgende Ideen hätte ich zunächstt bzgl. technischer Umsetzungsdetails:

 lauffähig auf JRE 1.4.2 oder 1.5.0 (muss man mal durchsprechen)
 User Interface in Swing
 Datenhaltung über lokale realtinale Datenbank (HSQLDB, Derby aka Java DB oder H2)
 DB-Anbindung evtl. über O/R-Mapping (Hibernate?)
 evtl. später Anbindung über Netzwerk an andere Clients oder Server zur Synchronisation (für Ligenbetrieb) (XML-RPC, SOAP)

*Skills*
Meinerseits vorhanden sind praktische (berufliche) Skills im Bereich Java allgemein, Swing, XML-RPC, Datenbanken allgemein, grundlegende JDBC-Kenntnisse, Eclipse, Subversion, ... Mit HSQLDB hab ich mal kurz gearbeitet, Hibernate kenne ich nur dem Namen nach und vom Lesen. Wer mitmachen möchte sollte gewisse bereits etwas Erfahrung in Java allgemein und so mitbringen. Den Rest schauen wir dann mal; der Hunger kommt ja bekanntlich beim Essen.
Hilfreich, aber auch nicht zwingend nötig wäre es, ein wenig Hockeyfan zu sein 

*Was hab ich davon?*
Praktische Erfahrungen in Teamwork, inkl. Planung und Betreuung von Projekten, OO-Design und diverse Java-Techniken. Das Ganze kann als Zeitvertreib dienen, ebenso später auch als Referenz (wenn wir was vorzeigbares zustande bringen) und natürlich als Möglichkeit sich in einem konkreten Projekt mit Java-Technologien auseinanderzusetzen. Neben der reinen Beschäftigung mit dem Programmieren lernt man was über Projektarbeit mit ihren ganzen Facetten...

*Links*
Den originalen EHM bis Version 1.18 sowie diverse Tools dafür sind hier zu finden.
Diesen Text gibts hier auch nochmal als Blog-Eintrag und hier in einem Forum.
Eine Datei mit Screenshots vom EHM 1.18 gibts ebenfalls. Sie sind teils etwas verzogen, da mein Display mit mehr DPI läuft, als bei den meisten Usern üblich.

*Kontakt*
Bei Interesse könnt einfach an dieser Stelle antworten, oder mich direkt anmailen: hockeyman @ al-arenal.de[/list]


----------



## sparrow (11. Sep 2007)

Ich bin gerade zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert als ich bei Google nach H2 gesucht habe.

Ist hier denn schonwas passiert?


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2007)

Würd mich ehrlich gesagt auch interessieren ob da noch Lust und Bedarf besteht ;-)


----------



## chrgai (20. Sep 2007)

Also da ich Eishockey-Fan bin, und ein Projekt suche, an dem ich etwas mehr praktische Java-Erfahrung bekomme
melde ich mal Interesse an.

/Christian


----------

